# Tips for reducing eyestrain when shooting for long periods?



## osirus (Apr 28, 2011)

Ok so i've been hired by a company to shoot some dance compititions, i did one 2 weeks ago, and have another one starting tomorrow.

Now, the events last 3 days and last time the hours were 
1st day= 7 hours
2nd day= 14 hours
3rd day= 7 hours
Thats pretty much straight shooting, with a few 5 min breaks, and one 45-1 hour long break.
at the end of the 2nd day last time my eyes were screwed.
they were sore, my left eye was blurry and seeing double. i take it that was from looking through a viewfinder for almost 14 hours straight.
it was gone in the morning, but returned while shooting the 3rd day. and then at the end of the day i had the worst headache of my life,and my eye was bloodshot red.
now this was my left eye, Where its usually my right eye looking through the viewfinder.

So the event starting tomorrow is 3 days
15 hours
14 hours
7 hours

Any tips for avoiding the massive eye strain?
Each performer or group is on stage for 3-6 mins
and i have to take 25-30 good shots of each performance.
so im pretty much looking through the viewfinder the entire time, with a 10 second break between performances.


----------



## Garbz (Apr 28, 2011)

If you have eyestrain maybe check the viewfinder dipotre adjustment and make sure it's sharp. When the focus grid is ... in focus it should have the eye in a neutral position and should cause no strain. Maybe you're trying to focus to close or too far with your vision and just don't notice.


----------



## Don Kondra (Apr 28, 2011)

Try to keep both eyes open as much as possible.

It's awkward but seems to help me.

Cheers, Don


----------



## imagemaker46 (Apr 29, 2011)

Use eyes drops to keep your eyes wet, they will dry out while shooting over long periods. At any point you have short breaks, even if only a couple of minutes, close them. During the longer break if you can try and knock off 20minutes of sleep, anything longer than that you'll end up more tired. Drink lots of water as well, it will help keep you hydrated. While shooting either try and keep both eyes open, or don't close your non shoot eye tightly.


----------



## AnthonyRyanPhoto (Apr 29, 2011)

Try to avoid closing one eye too much.  It sounds funny, but your eyes actually take up to 15 minutes adjusting for light.


----------



## osirus (May 1, 2011)

30 hours down, 11 to go..
been switching eyes alot more constantly as well as not looking through the viewfinder if i dont have to be,
eyes were still super strained at the end of the day, but not as bad as last time.

i just think the eyes were not designed to be looking through a little viewfinder for 30 hours within a 48 hour period lol.


----------

